# [OT] Gnome 2.12 is OUT!

## lavish

È uscito il nuovo gnome!

Ecco qua la pagina con le note di rilascio  :Smile:  http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/

Qui invece le novità introdotte:

(Users) -> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rnusers.html

(Administrators) -> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rnadmins.html

(Developers) -> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rndevelopers.html

Ciao!

[EDIT] aggiunti 2 links

----------

## cagnaluia

sarà in portage a breve?

e le shadows? quelle che vedo sulle pagine dei link.. sono le sue o è solo un postwork?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> sarà in portage a breve?
> 
> e le shadows? quelle che vedo sulle pagine dei link.. sono le sue o è solo un postwork?

 

```
chrome@morgoth /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome $ ls

ChangeLog  files/               gnome-2.10-r1.ebuild  gnome-2.10.2.ebuild    gnome-2.8.2.ebuild     metadata.xml

Manifest   gnome-1.4-r3.ebuild  gnome-2.10.1.ebuild   gnome-2.12_rc1.ebuild  gnome-2.8.3-r1.ebuild

chrome@morgoth /usr/portage/gnome-base/gnome $
```

le ombre hanno tanto la faccia di essere quelle prodotte dal composite manager

----------

## Vendicatore

Se qualcuno di voi (come il sottoscritto   :Cool:  ) ieri sera ha cercato di dare una sbirciata alle pagine di gnome prima che venisse rlasciata (sostituendo lo 0 con il 2) si sarà gustato la simpatica scenetta in cui si minacciavano i visitatori abusivi   :Cool: 

----------

## matttions

Qaulcuno lo ha messo su ?

Le gtk 2.8 sono dipendenza giusto?

Problemi nel farlo girare oppure utto ben utto bene utto bene?

P.s: XchÃ¨ Ã¨ ancora hard-masked?

----------

## Vendicatore

 *matttions wrote:*   

> Qaulcuno lo ha messo su ?
> 
> Le gtk 2.8 sono dipendenza giusto?
> 
> Problemi nel farlo girare oppure utto ben utto bene utto bene?
> ...

 

Io ho provato a far girare l'ultima versione beta e ogni tanto mi si impallava nautilus.

Sono curioso di compilare la 2.12 stabile

----------

## unz

www.breakmygentoo.org ha la 2.12 completa ... funzia tutto, solo epiphany ha un problema nell'ebuild.

Utilizzo la beta da un pò e non ho avuto rogne, emerge ... e sto a posto   :Razz: 

ps vi consiglio di fare un --fetch prima di emergere

----------

## lavish

 *matttions wrote:*   

> P.s: XchÃ¨ Ã¨ ancora hard-masked?

 

Forse perchè è uscito oggi e il testing è ancora == 0?   :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *matttions wrote:*   P.s: XchÃ¨ Ã¨ ancora hard-masked? 
> 
> Forse perchè è uscito oggi e il testing è ancora == 0?  

 

asdf, io aspettero' un po prima di aggiornarlo (slurp)

non voglio trovarmi nella medesima situazione della 2.10.1

(aggiornata nmila volte per non aspettare un attimo)

----------

## Lestaat

Avendo lasciato smascherati i pacchetti quando istallai il 2.10 ho il 2.12 praticamente da quando si chiama 2.11.9 o giù di li.

Devo dire che in realtà le modifiche non sono sotanziali rispotto alla 2.10 tranne qualche piccolo particolare che trovate nei changelog citati da lavish.

La differenza invece si fa sostanziale invece (almeno sulla mia macchina) per la stabilità. Gnome è un macigno rispetto a prima segno che i bachetti spuntati col tempo nella 2.10 sono stati corretti e soprattutto nautilus mi sembra molto ma molto più veloce e stabile.

Ovviamente il tutto IMHO e sulle mie due macchine.

Saludos

----------

## unz

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Devo dire che in realtà le modifiche non sono sotanziali rispotto alla 2.10 tranne qualche piccolo particolare che trovate nei changelog citati da lavish.
> 
> Saludos

 

beh con nautilus hanno smanacciato molto.

- hanno rivoluzionato la gestione delle cartelle e dei percorsi, per me una figata! 

- c'è il drag and create dei file di testo

- è più solido

- ci sono degli add-on utilissimi che prima erano gestiti dagli script [apri terminale, invia a ..]

----------

## Lestaat

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   Devo dire che in realtà le modifiche non sono sotanziali rispotto alla 2.10 tranne qualche piccolo particolare che trovate nei changelog citati da lavish.
> 
> Saludos 
> 
> beh con nautilus hanno smanacciato molto.
> ...

 

verissimo!!

il drag 'n create è veramente una figata.

----------

## assente

porca vacca Evolution 2.4 non mi va col supporto ssl (+ssl) c'é ma nulla..

c'è anche un bug aperto che gli somiglia https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105030  :Sad: 

----------

## unz

 *assente wrote:*   

> porca vacca Evolution 2.4 non mi va col supporto ssl (+ssl) c'é ma nulla..
> 
> c'è anche un bug aperto che gli somiglia https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=105030 

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/evolution-2.4.0  +crypt -dbus -debug -doc +firefox +gstreamer +ipv6 -kerberos -krb4 -ldap +mono -mozilla +nntp -pda -profile +spell +ssl -static 0 kB

```

```
 Evolution has been configured as follows:

        Mail Directory:   ,

        LDAP support:     no

        NNTP support:     yes

        Pilot conduits:   no

        Kerberos 4/5:     no/no

        SSL support:      no

        SMIME support:    no

        IPv6 support:     yes

        Plugins:          yes (addressbook-file audio-inline bbdb calendar-file calendar-http calendar-weather copy-tool default-mailer default-source groupwise-account-setup groupwise-features itip-formatter mail-account-disable mail-to-task mailing-list-actions mark-all-read mark-calendar-offline mono plugin-manager print-message sa-junk-plugin save-calendar select-one-source startup-wizard subject-thread )

        Gtk-doc:          no

        DBus API version

```

hai ragione ... ma ho visto che usa 

```
 ssl? (

                mozilla? ( !firefox? ( >=www-client/mozilla-1.7.3 ) )

                firefox? ( >=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.2-r1 )

                !mozilla? ( !firefox? (

                        >=dev-libs/nspr-4.4.1

                        >=dev-libs/nss-3.9.2 ) ) )

```

 *sito mozilla wrote:*   

> NSS implements the Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) v2 and v3 and Transport Layer Security (TLS) protocols.

 

nel configure abilita nss ... quindi credo che ci sia lo stesso il supporto

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

se è hard masked un motivo ci sarà   :Laughing: 

----------

## unz

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> se è hard masked un motivo ci sarà  

 

errato! [leggi su ... ho editato il post]

----------

## assente

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> se è hard masked un motivo ci sarà  

 

Ci sono già altre distro/livecd con gnome 2.12, non è poi così in stabile  :Smile: 

@unz: ho aggiornato nss e ho abilitato --enable-nss=yes, ma alla fine del configure ssl è sempre disabilitato  :Confused: 

cmq l'errore di evo è:

Could not connect to pop.gmail.com: SSL unavailable

Inutile dire che con la versione prima funzionava e che gli account non ssl vanno

----------

## codadilupo

sto provando a installare, ma ottengo il seguente errore:

```
cairoview.c:35:24: error: cairo-xlib.h: No such file or directory

cairoview.c: In function update:

cairoview.c:145: warning: implicit declaration of function cairo_xlib_surface_create

cairoview.c:147: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

make[2]: *** [cairoview.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pango-1.10.0/examples'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pango-1.10.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

ho cercato in giro, ma l'unica risposta positiva che ho trovato é stata: "ho trovato degli RPM, e ora funziona tutto"  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## luca82

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> sto provando a installare, ma ottengo il seguente errore:
> 
> ```
> cairoview.c:35:24: error: cairo-xlib.h: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

Che versione hai installato di cairo? Anche io ho avuto un problema di compilazione (non mi ricordo se era uguale), comunque ho aggiornato cairo alla versione 1.0.0-r2 e dopo ha compilato senza problemi.

----------

## codadilupo

ho appena ricompilato cairo (--oneshot) con la use X, e anche pango é andato a posto. Quindi, mi raccomando, usate la use X per cairo  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sun Sep 11, 2005 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

così a spanne non hai cairo installato, io sul mio sistema ho questi due, dev-python/pycairo e x11-libs/cairo installati e la libreria fa parte di x11-libs/cairo-1.0.0-r2. ora bisognerebbe controllare perchè a me l'ha emerso ed a te no. flag use?

----------

## codadilupo

No, come puoi leggere piu' sopra, cairo era installato, ma senza useflag X  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## unz

 *assente wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   se è hard masked un motivo ci sarà   
> 
> Ci sono già altre distro/livecd con gnome 2.12, non è poi così in stabile 
> 
> @unz: ho aggiornato nss e ho abilitato --enable-nss=yes, ma alla fine del configure ssl è sempre disabilitato 
> ...

 

butta un occhio qui -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2716269.html#2716269

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> No, come puoi leggere piu' sopra, cairo era installato, ma senza useflag X  

 

si, si... solo che mentre lo scrivevo tu hai postato la soluzione ed il mio messaggio è rimasto dopo...

cmq con il 2.12 avrò creato almeno una ventina di cartelle sul desktop... hanno tolto la funzione "apri terminale" e l'hanno sostituito con "crea nuova cartella"... mi ci vorrà un po' per abituarmi...

----------

## unz

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   No, come puoi leggere piu' sopra, cairo era installato, ma senza useflag X   
> 
> si, si... solo che mentre lo scrivevo tu hai postato la soluzione ed il mio messaggio è rimasto dopo...
> 
> cmq con il 2.12 avrò creato almeno una ventina di cartelle sul desktop... hanno tolto la funzione "apri terminale" e l'hanno sostituito con "crea nuova cartella"... mi ci vorrà un po' per abituarmi...

 

se vuoi, esistono nautilus-actions e nautilus-open-terminal [soprattutto il primo è potentissimo]

----------

## assente

E' disponibile il livecd di GNOME 2.12 in italiano da far vedere a nonni, amici, parenti, per continuare la nostra opera di evangelizzazione ai miscredenti   :Razz: 

http://torrent.gnome.org/gnome-livecd-2.12-i386-it-7.iso.torrent

----------

## Dr.Dran

Grazie, mo me lo scarico, sono curioso di sperimentare un pò l'implementazione di cairo nelle gtk... sono stanco di vedere solo foto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## assente

Venghino siori.. c'è posto per tutti!

```
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------

| file:     gnome-livecd-2.12-i386-it-7.iso                                    || size:     657,752,064 (627 MiB)                                              || dest:     /media/idedisk/gnome-livecd-2.12-i386-it-7.iso                     || progress: ###

----------

## Dr.Dran

Purtroppo anche questa è l'italia, come è caratteristico da noi partono delle buone idee, ma dopo un pò vengono abbandonate... che amarezza   :Mad: 

beh comunque forza e coraggio speriamo che il mondo dello gnomo riprenda a vivere anche in italia, magari potremo essere proprio noi a ridare un pò di vita e fiducia a questo d.m. che dite?

----------

## matttions

 *DranXXX wrote:*   

> Purtroppo anche questa ï¿½ l'italia, come ï¿½ caratteristico da noi partono delle buone idee, ma dopo un pï¿½ vengono abbandonate... che amarezza  
> 
> beh comunque forza e coraggio speriamo che il mondo dello gnomo riprenda a vivere anche in italia, magari potremo essere proprio noi a ridare un pï¿½ di vita e fiducia a questo d.m. che dite?

 

Potrebbe essere una buona idea ....

----------

## skakz

compilando file-roller

```
if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I.. -I../src/recent-files

 -I.. -DFR_PREFIX=\"/usr\" -DFR_SYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DFR_DATADIR=\"/usr/share\" 

-DFR_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -DPIXMAPSDIR=\""/usr/share/pixmaps"\" -DGLADEDIR=\""/us

r/share/file-roller/glade"\" -DICONDIR=\""/usr/share/file-roller/icons"\"  -pthr

ead -DORBIT2=1 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/includ

e/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo

 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/libgnome-2.0 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -

I/usr/include/libbonobo-2.0 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-2.0 

-I/usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/include -I/usr/include/bonobo-activation-2.0 -I/usr/inc

lude/libgnomeui-2.0 -I/usr/include/libgnomecanvas-2.0 -I/usr/include/libart-2.0 

-I/usr/include/libbonoboui-2.0 -I/usr/include/gnome-keyring-1 -I/usr/include/fre

etype2 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/gnome-vfs-module-2.0 -I/usr/include

/libglade-2.0      -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT fr-marsha

l.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/fr-marshal.Tpo" \

  -c -o fr-marshal.o `test -f 'fr-marshal.c' || echo './'`fr-marshal.c; \

then mv -f ".deps/fr-marshal.Tpo" ".deps/fr-marshal.Po"; \

else rm -f ".deps/fr-marshal.Tpo"; exit 1; \

fi

/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe

 -fomit-frame-pointer   -o file-roller  actions.o bookmarks.o dlg-add-files.o dl

g-add-folder.o dlg-batch-add.o dlg-delete.o dlg-extract.o dlg-open-with.o dlg-pa

ssword.o dlg-prop.o eggtreemultidnd.o file-data.o file-list.o file-utils.o fr-ar

chive.o fr-command.o fr-command-ar.o fr-command-arj.o fr-command-cfile.o fr-comm

and-iso.o fr-command-lha.o fr-command-rar.o fr-command-rpm.o fr-command-tar.o fr

-command-unstuff.o fr-command-zip.o fr-command-zoo.o fr-command-7z.o fr-error.o 

fr-stock.o fr-process.o gconf-utils.o gnome-vfs-helpers.o gtk-utils.o main.o pre

ferences.o utf8-fnmatch.o window.o  fr-marshal.o ../src/recent-files/librecent.a

 -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic -lgnomeui-2 -lSM -lICE -lbonoboui-2 -lgnome-keyri

ng -lgnomecanvas-2 -lgnome-2 -lpopt -lart_lgpl_2 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lbonobo-2 -lgco

nf-2 -lgnomevfs-2 -lglade-2.0 -lgtk-x11-2.0 -lxml2 -lpthread -lz -lgdk-x11-2.0 -

latk-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lb

onobo-activation -lORBit-2 -lm -lgmodule-2.0 -ldl -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0   

mkdir .libs

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -o file-ro

ller actions.o bookmarks.o dlg-add-files.o dlg-add-folder.o dlg-batch-add.o dlg-

delete.o dlg-extract.o dlg-open-with.o dlg-password.o dlg-prop.o eggtreemultidnd

.o file-data.o file-list.o file-utils.o fr-archive.o fr-command.o fr-command-ar.

o fr-command-arj.o fr-command-cfile.o fr-command-iso.o fr-command-lha.o fr-comma

nd-rar.o fr-command-rpm.o fr-command-tar.o fr-command-unstuff.o fr-command-zip.o

 fr-command-zoo.o fr-command-7z.o fr-error.o fr-stock.o fr-process.o gconf-utils

.o gnome-vfs-helpers.o gtk-utils.o main.o preferences.o utf8-fnmatch.o window.o 

fr-marshal.o -Wl,--export-dynamic  ../src/recent-files/librecent.a -pthread /usr

/lib/libgnomeui-2.so -lSM -lICE /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.so /usr/lib/libgnome-keyr

ing.so /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.so /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so /usr/lib/libpopt.so /

usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so /us

r/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.so /usr/lib/libglade-2.0.so /usr/lib/

libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so -lpthread -lz /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /

usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.s

o /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/

lib/libbonobo-activation.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so -lm /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.s

o -ldl /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-roller

-2.12.0/src'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-roller

-2.12.0/src'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-roller

-2.12.0/src'

Making all in help

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-rolle

r-2.12.0/help'

cd .. && \

  /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-roller-2.12.0/missing --

run automake-1.7 --gnu  help/Makefile

cd .. && /bin/sh ./config.status help/Makefile 

config.status: creating help/Makefile

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-roller

-2.12.0/help'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-rolle

r-2.12.0/help'

if ! test -d de/; then mkdir de/; fi

if test -f "C/file-roller.xml"; then d="../"; else d=".././"; fi; \

(cd de/ && \

  `which xml2po` -e -p \

    ${d}de/de.po \

    ${d}C/file-roller.xml > file-roller.xml.tmp && \

    cp file-roller.xml.tmp file-roller.xml && rm -f file-roller.xml.tmp)

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/xml2po", line 34, in ?

    import libxml2

ImportError: No module named libxml2

make[2]: *** [de/file-roller.xml] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-roller

-2.12.0/help'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/file-roller-2.12.0/work/file-roller

-2.12.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-arch/file-roller-2.12.0 failed.

!!! Function gnome2_src_compile, Line 48, Exitcode 2

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

omega ~ # 

```

qualche idea?

----------

## comio

Prova ad indagare per questo:

```

ImportError: No module named libxml2 

```

magari lo devi emergiare...

ciao

----------

## skakz

si in effetti giusto dopo aver scritto il post ho provato a riemergere libxml2 ed ora funziona.

pensando che era già installato mi ero bloccato e invece non bisogna mai sottovalutare il potere supremo del pacchetto reinstallato... O_o

----------

## codadilupo

io, come per il problema precedente, ho dato un emerge --oneshot, e come per il problema precedente, la differenza l'ha fatta l'aggiunta della useflag "readline".

Coda

----------

## soulfire

una osservazione sul drag 'n' create, purtroppo non ho modo di farlo funzionare dato che se seleziono un testo in firefox e lo trascino nella home mi spunta fuori un errore che mi avverte che l'operazione non è possibile : "non sono sullo stesso filesystem".

questo perchè ho /usr separato da /home

peccato  :Sad: 

----------

## unz

anche io ho /usr separato da /home e funzia [io ho /home separata da /]

[off topic]

sto impazzendo con un applet incredibile -> deskbar-applet provatela! ci si può aggiungere di tutto, anche il forum

http://browserbookapp.sourceforge.net/deskbar.html [e guardatevi il filmato]

----------

## soulfire

 *unz wrote:*   

> anche io ho /usr separato da /home e funzia [io ho /home separata da /]
> 
> [off topic]
> 
> sto impazzendo con un applet incredibile -> deskbar-applet provatela! ci si può aggiungere di tutto, anche il forum
> ...

 

mmm, allora chissà di che file system parla

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> se vuoi, esistono nautilus-actions e nautilus-open-terminal [soprattutto il primo è potentissimo]

 

e di grazia... che sono? non sono in portage vero?

----------

## Gaspyd

Sono impaziente di upgradare anche io sul mio amd64 ma attualmente ho su gnome-light che è fermo alla 2.10 che voi sappiate proseguirà alla 2.12 o è deprecato ?

(mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa del genere sul forum)

----------

## unz

li trovi nell'overlay di BMG

----------

## Raffo

ho iniziato l'emerge ora, mi aspetta la compilazioni di 80 pacchetti... speriamo vada tutto bene!

----------

## matttions

parlando di applet -->

questa segue la temperatura prendendola dall'acpi ..

http://infinito.f2o.org/laptoptemp/

se qualcuno vuole cimentarsi nella scrittura dell'ebuild  :Smile: 

p.s.: Avete visto che adesso l'applet batstat si aggiorna in real time quando viene connesso o sconnesso l'adattatore?

[mi metteva un ansia prima]

----------

## Raffo

emerso  :Smile: 

ho un problema con le applet, nn riesco ad aggiungerne, mi da questo errore con workspace switcher...

```
The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet".
```

inoltre gnome mi mostra di default le icone che ho sul desktop di kde, ma io nn vorrei... sapete aiutarmi?

----------

## matttions

prova a rinominare tutti i 

```
.gnom*
```

 che hai in home in .old

esci e riloggati...

----------

## Raffo

per le applet ho risolto. è bastato riemergere gnome-panel. per le icone nn so dove mettere mano..

----------

